# Dual wave and carbs



## Adrienne (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi

Learned a lesson yesterday.   Jessica was at school having school dinners.  The carer that looked after her yesterday is the lady who only does two mornings so whilst she is excellent she is not as perfect as the other one.

So for lunch Jessica had lasagne and 1/2 jacket potato.   The lasagne is a dual wave, think we are doing 70/30 over 3 hours.    The lady added it all together and dual waved.   Jessica went hypo by 4 pm and couldn't do her swimming lessons.

What she should have done is bolused up front for the jacket potato and then done the dual wave for just the lasagne.

Just thought I would pass that on.


----------



## bev (Jan 20, 2010)

Hya!
We do lasagne at 30/70 over 4 hours!
Havent had a baked spud since pumping - so not sure what we would do. If he had cheese on it i would guess at 50/50 3 hours?

Do you think it would be a good idea to start a new thread (sticky) showing all foods that are 'problem' foods and spike? We could all add what foods cause trouble - but no comment - just a list so it doesnt get confusing and there would be a sort of 'index' of the problem foods at a quick glance?Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 20, 2010)

I absolutely think there should be a sticky in this, most definitely that says carbs as this will all just get swallowed up in the recipes etc.   I've said that since the beginning.    

This is a start however so thanks whoever sorted it out.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree with this -- would really like a 'problem' area, just to see.

For lasagna etc we tend to do more like bev -- 30/70, but over 5 hours. If it was homemade, we'd bolus the sauce and the pasta separately, dual waving the pasta as above, but up front bolus the sauce...

We don't have many jacket pots, but haven't really found it a problem. Would bolus that up front.

With chili and spag bol, we always dual wave the pasta/rice, and bolus up front the sauce, which is usually about 15gCHO...


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2015)

I adore Duel Wave on my Medtronic pump !  A good feature


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 9, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> I adore Duel Wave on my Medtronic pump !  A good feature



This thread is 5 years old


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2015)

Does it make any difference ?


----------

